# Eheim 2217 Canister Accessories



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, going to get an eheim 2217 canniter (first cannister ever), new in box from Big Al. Do I need to purchase accessories, if so which ones, cause i will get a discount if purchased with the aquarium? Thanks


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

at big als you're gonna overpay.. anyways pretty much anything you need filter wise should be included.. media/spraybars/suction cups ..


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

hey, by how much will i be overpaying, the best deal i found was 195 tax in, which is roughly 31$ difference as big al would be like 231$ tax in, but i would get 20% off all their other stuff, like the stand, sand, etc... making the difference back up.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.kensfish.com/eheimcanisterfilters.html

$135 + shipping

try price matching at big als


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah, i know buying in the states is much cheaper, heck even Big Al US has the same damn cannister for 135$, but they wont let me buy it from there. With Shipping, Duty, it comes to almost the same price as Frank's. And Big Al Canada wont even match pricing with their US counterpart.


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hmm I suppose that's true


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Big Al's has the best deals on "standard" aquariums. but i find their accessories, foods etc. are priced higher than other LFS. i would be careful to see if there is any true savings with the 20% off.

[email protected] $199.99 comes complete, you wont need any extra acessories.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

not my post: http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Filters-for-sale-W0QQAdIdZ278744423


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

wow, thanks aeri


----------

